# How do I avoid tiger stripes?



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

So sometimes I when I do light metallics I tiger stripe on the hood, trunck or roof. Usually after scuff and reshoot :angry: It comes out better. I tried reducing different, different guns and im still getting tigered. Any advise


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

are you doing final drop coats/orientataion coats??


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

let someone else do it caquita


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 23 2007, 08:26 PM~9517882
> *let someone else do it caquita
> *


 :0


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Try setting your fan smaller. Mine sprays uneven when its open too far.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 23 2007, 10:46 PM~9518025
> *Try setting your fan smaller. Mine sprays uneven when its open too far.
> *


I have a SATA-JEt RP,when spraying metallics i find it works best to open the fan up all the way,a good gun helps with heavy metallics no matter what your preference is.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 23 2007, 08:51 PM~9518054
> *I have a SATA-JEt RP,when spraying metallics i find it works best to open the fan up all the way,a good gun helps with heavy metallics no matter what your preference is.*


this is true, i dont give a fuck what any harbour freight user says either. it makes it EASIER.

anyways i mentioned orientation coat, this is the final coat of base that lays the metallics out evenly, i open my fan right up, lower the pressure a few lbs, and pull back a few inches further, then always have the trigger WIDE OPEN


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

AND DONT BE AFRAID TO CROSS-COAT IF YOU FEEL IT NESSASARY.


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

WHATS ON YOUR PANELS BEFORE COLOR COAT? ARE YOU SEALING FIRST ?


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

I usually do pretty heavy coats. Never tried that dusting technique. Or closing the fan. Usually I leave it because once I fuck up and try shortcuts I make it worst. So I just leave it, clear my head and come back the next day. 
Good tips though I can't wait to shoot some metallic.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

you dont want it too dry, or it will be blochy, you want it to look like "morning dew"


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Dec 24 2007, 02:50 AM~9518957
> *you dont want it too dry, or it will be blochy, you want it to look like "morning dew"
> *




X2


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

Gun tip size and distance is important as well.A 1.3 tip is best for metallics and pearls.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Dec 23 2007, 10:30 PM~9518263
> *AND DONT BE AFRAID TO CROSS-COAT IF YOU FEEL IT NESSASARY.
> *


thats what i have always done , you say it like its a bad thing?


----------



## sj59 (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Dec 24 2007, 12:42 AM~9518906
> *I usually do pretty heavy coats. Never tried that dusting technique. Or closing the fan. Usually I leave it because once I fuck up and try shortcuts I make it worst. So I just leave it, clear my head and come back the next day.
> Good tips though I can't wait to shoot some metallic.
> *



TRY LAYING DOWN EVEN MEDIUM WET COATS. IF U GO TOO HEAVY THATS WHEN U GET INTO PROBLEMS


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

PPG says to use a base-coat activator,dx57,with heavy metallics to avoid moteling(sp)(not tiger stripe but another comman problem with metallics).


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 24 2007, 01:07 PM~9522225
> *thats what i have always done , you say it like its a bad thing?
> *


nothing wrong with that at all, whatever works, works, period.


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

kind of hard for me to explain with out showing you what im talking about so i am seaching you tube for some footage.
you mentioned it happens when painting hoods and decklids and roofs. i think you are changing the fan pattern by angleing the gun when painting those areas VERY common problem. imagine the fan pattern as a triangle....the bottom of the triangle is the fattest part of the spray pattern. well when you reach over to hit the roof or hood you change the angle of the triangle and the point or one of the corners is hitting first. by closing fan pattern you make the triangle smaller. if you have to open fluid and raise air presure that may help. it is the same as watermeloning a candy paint job.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

1.3 tip.... close the fan a little bit.... when opened all the way it always leave a dark stripe on top and bottom of the fan and a mist in the center... close the fan till its spraying evenly and go head and spray. i spray mettalics at a higher pressure and i have never had this problem.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

oh and of course keep the tip of the gun parallel to the surface..... if there's a slight angle difference, you will see it.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

ive always had problems with the cheaper harbor freight guns, just close the fan a bit and cross pattern a bit


----------



## nv300ex (Apr 5, 2004)

picked up a new harbor freight gravity fed gun, sprayed metallics like crap. bad tiger stripes. grabbed my ole binks 7 gun and opened it up and the hok metallic base turned out perfect. only used the HF gun on primers now. dont care what peep says about HF, when dealin with top paints - i can't afford to see tiger stripes n crap when painting. seems i have great success with my ole binks no 7 one day i'll venture up to a iwata or sata. but with me it had to do with the type of gun n spray width. i was able to overlap 50 with the binks the HF gun , heck i tried 75% to criss cross t o you name it, no luck with that gun. the Binks 7 i tried the 75 overlap it did great n tried the 50 overlap n see what it could do.. did great on both overlaps. im soon to advance on up to the big dawgs tho, sata/iwata


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Check this ou ton gun adjustment
http://www.southernpolyurethanes.com/adjus...0your%20gun.htm

I read it a few years ago and didn't think much of it. Most of us take that for granted with the exception of a few minor adjustments here and there. But a few days ago i gave it a try and was amazed and how much better of a pattern you can get out of the gun when totally adjusting it like that with all 3 controls.


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

DROP COAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!! or 2 ...get slow reducer to avoid dry spray, and back up to even it out, light - medium wet coats. tip, fan, and all that good stuff is important but dropcoats is what does it.... KINDA LIKE UR SHOOTIN FLAKE ,,, its easy. stevie wonder can do it


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

good advice


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Dec 27 2007, 10:31 PM~9546712
> *DROP COAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!! or 2 ...get slow reducer to avoid dry spray, and back up to even it out, light - medium wet coats. tip, fan, and all that good stuff is important but dropcoats is what does it.... KINDA LIKE UR SHOOTIN FLAKE ,,, its easy. stevie wonder can do it
> *



Yes, things go much smoother once this skill is figured out.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

wth is a drop coat?.....lol


----------

